# Geometrie von 26' Team Kid



## ujn (10. November 2013)

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Maße vom ZR Team Kid 26"? Auf der Webseite gibt es nichts. Insbesondere wie groß ist der Rahmen?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Radel? Nutzer wäre 1,47 gross, 69cm Schrittlänge. Bislang hatte ich ein Cube Attention im Auge.


----------



## ujn (13. November 2013)

ujn schrieb:


> kennt jemand die Maße vom ZR Team Kid 26"? Auf der Webseite gibt es nichts. Insbesondere wie groß ist der Rahmen?
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Radel? Nutzer wäre 1,47 gross, 69cm Schrittlänge. Bislang hatte ich ein Cube Attention im Auge.



push - Frage ist immer noch offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. November 2013)

Das

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a98128/zr-team-kid-26.html

hast du gefunden?


----------



## ujn (14. November 2013)

Danke!


----------

